# UNITED MOTORSPORT: Release of 2009 2.5L Performance Software



## [email protected] (Sep 2, 2011)

Ladies and Gents,

*UNITED MOTORSPORT *is proud to release 2009 2.5L Performance Engine Software















Stock: 153whp, 166wftlbs
United Motorsport: 168whp, 185wftlbs

Improved power.
Improved drivability.
Rev hang eliminated. 
Proper full power fuel enrichment. (see dyno chart: OEM enichment starts past ~4200rpm)
Short Runner Intake Manfold Tuning Available. (the only PROVEN sri software available)

100% PORT FLASH: No ecu removal. :thumbup:

Available two ways:
1. At your nearest United Motorsport Dealer
2. Not near a dealer? Try our Loaner Tool Program. (email for availability and details)

Options and Pricing:
1. 87 Octane: $399
2. 91/93 Octane: $399
3. Short Runner Intake: $499

*Introductory Pricing:* $100 off. (good through Jan. 2012)

Comming soon for the Mk6 2.5L.

Merry Christmas and Happy Hollidays from *UNITED MOTORSPORT*. :snowcool:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

Awesome. Hope your ready for whats coming back down to you in the spring for tweaking


----------



## madbikes (Dec 30, 2010)

That is great news!

I'm keeping an eye on this. Fortunately, there's a dealer in my region. Got a few questions for you guys:

1) How likely will the Mk6 2.5L ECU be able to be flashed through OBD II port?
2) In the video, it says 178whp and 178wtq instead of 168whp and 185wtq like the post stated. Is the second set of numbers the output of the finalized software version?
3) Being able to pump 93 Octane is rare for me, so I will run 91 for the most part (already running 91 since the first tank I fill in the car). If I'm able to find 93 Octane, will the ECU adapt or I have to have someone switch the program?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Adam Pristas (Jan 19, 2008)

Dibs on the borrowed port tuning equipment. Jeff, I'll be calling you shortly to place my order. Thanks -Adam


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 2, 2011)

madbikes said:


> 1) How likely will the Mk6 2.5L ECU be able to be flashed through OBD II port?
> 2) In the video, it says 178whp and 178wtq instead of 168whp and 185wtq like the post stated. Is the second set of numbers the output of the finalized software version?
> 3) Being able to pump 93 Octane is rare for me, so I will run 91 for the most part (already running 91 since the first tank I fill in the car). If I'm able to find 93 Octane, will the ECU adapt or I have to have someone switch the program?
> 
> Thanks in advance


1. Plans are to port flash. 

2. Video shows absolute peak numbers, no smoothing. Post numbers are generated from smoothed chart.

3. No software adjustment needed to run 91 octane fuel, the ecu adapts to slightly lower octane.
The tune is made for this use, since many folks can only get 91.


----------



## tom8thebomb (Nov 28, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> :thumbup:


 :thumbup:









a quick look, official pics are coming and dyno results for the short runner are coming, enjoy! TBA


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

Just scheduled an appointment for Friday, can't wait. :thumbup:


----------



## infiniteecho (Apr 7, 2009)

Interpreting results from the previous dyno run:


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

the man himself! 

Jeff, does this change anything about the turbo game? I'm squireling around...can't wait...hah


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lol, he seems happy!


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

Damn....I'll have to go all the way to Portland!...could be a fun drive home though :laugh:


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

is there an eta for the mk6 golf? Unitronic has 50$ off unitl mid january. But it looks like you have 100$ off. so is the sale price 399 or 299? If its 299 then maybe its worth the wait. Also was the dyno just with the tune or other stuff?


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

any dealers in SOcal?


----------



## Adam Pristas (Jan 19, 2008)

jaja123 said:


> is there an eta for the mk6 golf? Unitronic has 50$ off unitl mid january. But it looks like you have 100$ off. so is the sale price 399 or 299? If its 299 then maybe its worth the wait. Also was the dyno just with the tune or other stuff?


It's 299. I called. Schweeeeet!


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

Adam Pristas said:


> It's 299. I called. Schweeeeet!


Awesome I assumed it was $100 off from the posted price. Would have sucked to show up Friday and it be $100 more then I thought haha.


----------



## Ohio Brian (Aug 13, 2001)

:thumbup::wave:


----------



## joshGOLF2.5 (Jul 7, 2010)

ahh my MK6 NEEDS THIS!!!!299$:beer::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## pagvrt (Oct 15, 2005)

Nice job Jeff .. I have some costumers setup for Friday for the tune.... Are you ready for the swap car???? i cant wait to do that...Mlk 4 2.5 6speed...


----------



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

Hey UM the tune must be a street tune than. Do you or will you have one for like headers and hi flow cat/ test-pipe in a tune like a race file tune option?


----------



## Adam Pristas (Jan 19, 2008)

SocoJoe said:


> Just scheduled an appointment for Friday, can't wait. :thumbup:


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

Adam Pristas said:


>


Haha exactly  :thumbup:


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

Just got home from getting the tune. Had a good hour ride home to have fun. First thoughts is that it pulls so much smoother. I don't think this thread states what it idles at and rev limiter is set to but it's set at 800 and rev limiter is set to 6900 if anyone is wondering. Quite fun revving it that high I may add. All in all I am happy and I suggest anyone that has an 09+ go get this tune. :thumbup::thumbup:

I went with the 93 tune btw.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

nice :thumbup:


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

SocoJoe said:


> I don't think this thread states what it idles at and rev limiter is set to but it's set at 800 and rev limiter is set to 6900 if anyone is wondering.
> I went with the 93 tune btw.




Not quite 800. 

-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

Jefnes3 said:


> Not quite 800.
> 
> -Jeffrey Atwood


Ah ok. Amazing job nevertheless!


----------



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

Jefnes3 said:


> Not quite 800.
> 
> -Jeffrey Atwood


Well what is it set at? Why modify the idle at I don't understand?


----------



## Adam Pristas (Jan 19, 2008)

vr6-kamil said:


> Well what is it set at? Why modify the idle at I don't understand?


I think the reason is because the factory low rpm idle makes for a weird transition into first gear. The higher idle makes for a perfect crisp transition.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 2, 2011)

vr6-kamil said:


> Well what is it set at? Why modify the idle at I don't understand?



Idle is set at 760rpm. OEM set to 640rpm.

My opinion: the oem software is a bit prone to stalling when slipping the clutch a bit.

I add some torque and a few rpm to idle to increase idle smoothness and stability.


-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lol, when i did the tranny swap the iddle was still at 640 rpm.. i must have stalled the car no less that 30 times while learning to drive it... unitronic's manual sw does raise the rpm....


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

thygreyt said:


> lol, when i did the tranny swap the iddle was still at 640 rpm.. i must have stalled the car no less that 30 times while learning to drive it... unitronic's manual sw does raise the rpm....


 i think that's just because you had to learn how to drive it


----------



## Adam Pristas (Jan 19, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Idle is set at 760rpm. OEM set to 640rpm.
> 
> My opinion: the oem software is a bit prone to stalling when slipping the clutch a bit.
> 
> ...


Ha, and a side effect of this is that my Magnaflow exhaust sits at a sweet spot now at idle. Just a nice deep purr... thanks Jeff!


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

I think all 2.5 tachs are off. If I take mine up to the fuel cut it goes to 6500rpm on the dash but when hooked up is going to 6200rpm which is the real cutoff rpm. I have seen this on some videos too. The one thing that bothers me is not being able to rev over 4 k at a standstill on stock ecu. I think the increased idle speed will help vibrations for anyone has has any sort of mounts. I know even with just my torque insert it vibrates at a very low frequency probably less than 50hz and gets kind of irritating. Bring the revs up a bit and it is gone.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

any updates or eta for the mk6? Just wondering because I may get Unitronic soon by 1/15. 50 bucks off which is not much but I am antsy right now. But 299$ soo much better


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

More importantly, any updates on 09 turbo software?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lol, any updates at all..?


----------



## Rmeitz167 (Dec 16, 2007)

Have faith, itll be worth it.


----------



## Adam Pristas (Jan 19, 2008)

thygreyt said:


> lol, any updates at all..?


I borrowed the flash tools over Christmas and flashed the 93 octane program on my 09 Manual. Like SoCoJoe mentioned, it is incredibly smooth. That said, I had 3/4 of a tank of 87 in the car. I then topped it off with 93, then added a bottle of 108 octane boost. Basically I have no idea what octane is in my car presently. She is pulling harder through all the gears so there is a noticeable difference in power. 4000 through 6800, or so, feels great! The idle increase is worth its weight in gold. I always slip the clutch, so having that little extra "go" makes all the difference. No lag anywhere in between gears, no rev hang. Damn, I didn't know how horrible the rev hang was until it was gone. At $300 through Jan, you can't beat it, worth every penny. I've been sick from Christmas through New Years with a horrible debilitating cold, so I am still at 3/4 of a tank of my 108 mixture. I can't wait to drain this tank completely and drop in some fresh 93 Shell.

Also to note, I have a Magnaflow exhaust. The off throttle "chuckling" has increased. This is my favorite sound of my exhaust. That deep burble reminds me of old rallye cars. I'm also wondering how choked off my system is on the stock intake. I have a BSH intake sitting in my garage just waiting to go on, so I will report my findings once I get that on in combination with a proper tank of gas. 

Overall, I was incredibly impressed with the flash tool. It really was pretty simple to flash on my own, and the money I spent on shipping was far less than any drive to a certified tuner. Thanks to Jeff of United Motorsports and his crew of henchmen. They only screwed up one thing... the didn't send me a sticker.  

That's my review. Later -Adam.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

just ordered


----------



## KyleCrish (Mar 22, 2006)

hey guys, my car is the one in the video, and ive had the tune with sri for a little under a month now. im still incredibly impressed everyday i jump into my car. getting onto the highway is more exciting than i ever expected haha :beer:

plus, when unsuspecting friends ride in the car they are typically in awe after i shift at 7k rpm. i can easily hit 60mph in second gear, and over 100mph in 3rd.

jeff, one thing! we need to get rid of the stock speed governor! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Adam Pristas (Jan 19, 2008)

KyleCrish said:


> hey guys, my car is the one in the video, and ive had the tune with sri for a little under a month now. im still incredibly impressed everyday i jump into my car. getting onto the highway is more exciting than i ever expected haha :beer:
> 
> plus, when unsuspecting friends ride in the car they are typically in awe after i shift at 7k rpm. i can easily hit 60mph in second gear, and over 100mph in 3rd.
> 
> jeff, one thing! we need to get rid of the stock speed governor! :thumbup::thumbup:


I have the 93 tune and a magnaflow exhaust, and touched 70 going on a slight uphill grade at the top of second gear. I was kind of shocked. I also shifted at 6800 rpms. Before the tune, I was using my accelerometer on my iPhone to try to get some sort of baseline. That was worthless, except for the fact that I never got to 60 mph in second, it always happened over the shift to third.


----------



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

Hey UM what mods did the car have on the dyno? I can hear exhaust on the video and 2.5s don't normally dyno over 145 whp bone stock and yours did 153whp


----------



## KyleCrish (Mar 22, 2006)

vr6-kamil said:


> Hey UM what mods did the car have on the dyno? I can hear exhaust on the video and 2.5s don't normally dyno over 145 whp bone stock and yours did 153whp


only magnaflow muffler and res, with custom 2.5" piping (catback). no other mods. it was my car :beer:


----------



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

KyleCrish said:


> only magnaflow muffler and res, with custom 2.5" piping (catback). no other mods. it was my car :beer:


Cool thank you. It's good to know


----------



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

What's UM's Facebook page, I can't find them


----------



## KyleCrish (Mar 22, 2006)

vr6-kamil said:


> What's UM's Facebook page, I can't find them


http://www.facebook.com/UnitedMotorsport?ref=ts


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 2, 2011)

vr6-kamil said:


> Hey UM what mods did the car have on the dyno? I can hear exhaust on the video and 2.5s don't normally dyno over 145 whp bone stock and yours did 153whp


Every 2.5L I have ever dynoed makes better than 150whp stock and over 160whp with software.

Kyle's car: I am unsure of the 'exact' specifications on hardware.
As far as I could tell the car was ~basically stock.

The point of the dyno cart is to show the gains of the software tuning by itself.


-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Every 2.5L I have ever dynoed makes better than 150whp stock and over 160whp with software.
> 
> Kyle's car: I am unsure of the 'exact' specifications on hardware.
> As far as I could tell the car was ~basically stock.
> ...


Thank you for explenation


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Can you defeat the traction control on the Mk6's specifically the TDI Golf? This is to UM...


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

There is no esc on your car? I know mine has a button but it just gets rid of traction control and makes it so you can swing the tail a bit furthur out but stability control and abs is ALWAYS on in the mk6.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

if for whatever reason you want to FULLY get rid of all the traction controll, just unplug the speed sensor on the wheels (all 4)

this isnt recommended for daily driving, but for a track day it could make it more fun.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

jaja123 said:


> There is no esc on your car? I know mine has a button but it just gets rid of traction control and makes it so you can swing the tail a bit furthur out but stability control and abs is ALWAYS on in the mk6.





thygreyt said:


> if for whatever reason you want to FULLY get rid of all the traction controll, just unplug the speed sensor on the wheels (all 4)
> 
> this isnt recommended for daily driving, but for a track day it could make it more fun.


2010 is the last year for traction control with a button to turn on and off. I may have to pick up a used TDI which I dont want, I want it brand new. I think HPA can do it, not sure about unplugging those sensors, if that would even work on the new cars. For example a 2010 TDI cup car can burn rubber through the first 3 gears flashed, the new ones wont break tire loose at all period


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

ahhh ok I did not know that. I convinced my cousin to buy a Golf and he got a 2011 4 door auto in that dark blue color but never looked to see if there was a button for esc. Cool thing is my cousin lives exactly across the street and we both park at the end of the drive way so our cars are like only 2 lengths apart.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

jaja123 said:


> ahhh ok I did not know that. I convinced my cousin to buy a Golf and he got a 2011 4 door auto in that dark blue color but never looked to see if there was a button for esc. Cool thing is my cousin lives exactly across the street and we both park at the end of the drive way so our cars are like only 2 lengths apart.


Then go look :thumbup: Idk if this goes for all 2011+ or just the TDI's and Jettas.


----------



## bward584 (Sep 15, 2011)

My 2011 4 door auto has a button to turn on or off ESC. As far as I knew all Golf's/TDIs/GTIs have them. I have never heard otherwise, until this thread. :screwy:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

bward584 said:


> My 2011 4 door auto has a button to turn on or off ESC. As far as I knew all Golf's/TDIs/GTIs have them. I have never heard otherwise, until this thread. :screwy:


Ya they have the button but Ive been reading over in the mk6 forums that even with it off if the tires start to break loose throttle is cut to regain traction. Ive watched videos showing this.


----------



## bward584 (Sep 15, 2011)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Ya they have the button but Ive been reading over in the mk6 forums that even with it off if the tires start to break loose throttle is cut to regain traction. Ive watched videos showing this.


yea. You can never truly turn of the traction control system. Its unfortunate, but it makes sense. The only times it should really affect you is when your tracking. Other than that, its there as a safety precaution.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

bward584 said:


> yea. You can never truly turn of the traction control system. Its unfortunate, but it makes sense. The only times it should really affect you is when your tracking. Other than that, its there as a safety precaution.


False. I can turn mine off in my mkv and do a burnout for as long as I can. With the mk6 you can chirp the tires at best. With the TDI anyway.


----------



## madbikes (Dec 30, 2010)

Probably because only the ASR (Anti-Slip Regulation) is disabled when you press the "ESC off" button.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

with the esc off I can pretty much spin freely just mashing it from a standstill spinning all the way through first.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

jaja123 said:


> with the esc off I can pretty much spin freely just mashing it from a standstill spinning all the way through first.


Im being told its pretty much just a mk6 Jetta and TDI thing. And on all mk6's traction control is not turned off by the button like the mkv, it is just reduced in strictness, so its still on no matter what :thumbdown: :screwy:


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

Well at least the traction control its not intrusive at all. I kno if I floor it with the ecs on it cuts throttle very very abruptly but without ecs I do not notice this. Also capable of doing some smoke. Did the mkv esc button also turn off stability control? or is it the same as mk6 where its always somewhat on. I get the feeling there is a little more headroom for rotation when mine is off.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

its always somewhat on.

disconnecting the speed sensors is the only way i have found to fully disconect them.

a friend plugged a switch to all 4 sensors so that he can turn traction on/off with the click of a button.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> its always somewhat on.
> 
> disconnecting the speed sensors is the only way i have found to fully disconect them.
> 
> a friend plugged a switch to all 4 sensors so that he can turn traction on/off with the click of a button.


This is what I was told to do on the TDI when I get it.


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

Please dont thread jack people. The title of this thread clearly states "UNITED MOTORSPORT: Release of 2009 2.5L Performance Software", not "hey do you know if you can disable the traction control on new TDI's". Its cluttering up the thread.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Brabbit32 said:


> Please dont thread jack people. The title of this thread clearly states "UNITED MOTORSPORT: Release of 2009 2.5L Performance Software", not "hey do you know if you can disable the traction control on new TDI's". Its cluttering up the thread.


GTFO. Dont make me cause you to get all emo and leave the mean ol' vortex again 

Also, if UM has a problem with it theyll say something, or answer the question... So ya myob boy, afaik that conversation pretty much died, I found out what I need to know and HPA will be doing the work :beer:


----------



## Adam Pristas (Jan 19, 2008)

Brabbit32 said:


> Please dont thread jack people. The title of this thread clearly states "UNITED MOTORSPORT: Release of 2009 2.5L Performance Software", not "hey do you know if you can disable the traction control on new TDI's". Its cluttering up the thread.


I'd second this. I didn't come in here looking for traction control specs. Start a new thread if there is a new topic to be discussed. You may get more answers if you do.:beer:


----------



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

Got the software today and it rocks. Had to drive to another state to the nearest dealer but was worth it. More power all over the power band


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

I heard the 2010 tune for the golf is out. But it can only be done if your ecu is shipped in. So that means it cannot be port flashed. I am not able to do this because it is only car that is nearly daily driven so I cant have any down time. Hopefully the 2010 tunes will be available at dealers soon otherwise its time to get ripped off by unitronic.


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

jaja123 said:


> I heard the 2010 tune for the golf is out. But it can only be done if your ecu is shipped in. So that means it cannot be port flashed. I am not able to do this because it is only car that is nearly daily driven so I cant have any down time. Hopefully the 2010 tunes will be available at dealers soon otherwise its time to get ripped off by unitronic.


Hold out for UM! :thumbup:


----------



## KyleCrish (Mar 22, 2006)

gotta bump this up! get ready for the 2012 show season with the best mod you can buy for a 2.5L :thumbup: other than a turbo of course... but UM can do that too!


----------



## madbikes (Dec 30, 2010)

Any update for the 2010 guys? Mine is a 2012 and I just happen to change the brake fluid at a shop that is a United Motorsports dealer. I'm hoping to have the ECU flashed some time after my intake and exhaust are installed.


----------



## MiKeymeatballIII (Jun 11, 2008)

Bringing this back up, to the guys with the tune, how is holding up? Still satisfied? I'm going next week to get mine and just wondering how whoever has it is doing.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

MiKeymeatballIII said:


> Bringing this back up, to the guys with the tune, how is holding up? Still satisfied? I'm going next week to get mine and just wondering how whoever has it is doing.


i am still loving my tune! everyday i get a good smile b/c of the upgrade. you wont regret it.


----------



## KyleCrish (Mar 22, 2006)

Im still in love as well. Always craving more hp but its almost impossible without going turbo. I was keeping up with an m coupe through some turns last night. He's obviously faster, but it was fun.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i've beaten 328s a couple of times! 

and yes... months after the SRI and sw, this still makes me happy.


----------



## MiKeymeatballIII (Jun 11, 2008)

Awesome, this is making feel much better about the whole process. Going to WF to pick up an intake, then Friday the 27th hopefully getting the tune. Really excited.


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

I finally tuned my MK6 daily with UM's 93 octane file. Money well spent! :thumbup:


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

thygreyt said:


> SRI and sw, this still makes me happy.


Have you updated the 2.5T? Still running the Spa manifold?


----------



## Tecchie (Apr 10, 2010)

*Curiosity*

So, I'm curious.. I paid for an APR tune, fully loaded ECU for my 2007 Jetta 2.5L with automatic transmission.

It's as follows:

Engine code is BGP

Stock
91
93
Valet (this one is fun to do to the wife LOL)

My butt dyno has noticed a difference as well as my fuel economy if I take my long road trips and keep my foot out of it, I hit 32MPG.

So what's the difference between APR's tun and UM's tune?


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

Tecchie said:


> ... So what's the difference between APR's tun and UM's tune?


Not enough to spend your money twice, IMO.


----------



## Tecchie (Apr 10, 2010)

kölsch said:


> Not enough to spend your money twice, IMO.


Not trying to sound like an ass, but I did ask the differences.

I'm going to be getting rid of my wife's ****ty 2016 Chevy Cruze for another dub. She doesn't like it and I hate the gutless piece of ****.

Thanks.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Tecchie said:


> Not trying to sound like an ass, but I did ask the differences.
> 
> I'm going to be getting rid of my wife's ****ty 2016 Chevy Cruze for another dub. She doesn't like it and I hate the gutless piece of ****.
> 
> Thanks.


The Cruze is better than anything VW offers with a 2.5l just sayin. Far nicer interior too even if you have the base model. It would probably also be more beneficial and quicker than a 2.5l if you tuned the Cruze 1.4T. The 2.5 is about as gutless as it gets besides the 2.slow


----------



## Tecchie (Apr 10, 2010)

kevin splits said:


> The Cruze is better than anything VW offers with a 2.5l just sayin. Far nicer interior too even if you have the base model. It would probably also be more beneficial and quicker than a 2.5l if you tuned the Cruze 1.4T. The 2.5 is about as gutless as it gets besides the 2.slow



2016 Cruze Limited. Crappy interrior, only soft touch materials on the dash where the air bag is, stereo is junk, has a 133HP 1.8L direct injection non-turbo engine.

My 2007 Jetta with the 2.5L on long road trips gets better fuel economy (when I drive it hard I get like 22, while the Cruze gets 27, but the jetta topped out with almost 200,000 miles on it at 32MPG)

Jetta has a lot more power and has an added tune for even more power.
Jetta has more room and I don't feel like I'm wedged in a Jap-**** Econo-box
Jetta has far less body roll, firmer suspension, and better handling
Cruze's transmission shift strategy has WAY TOO much torque management during shifts although is slightly quicker off the line for the first 50ft or so because it's like 2,800lbs versus my 3300+

Jetta stereo even only at 20w/channel is clearer and louder and has a lot more bass than the Cruze's.
Jetta's electro-mechanical steering feels better than the full hydraulic system in the Cruze

And while the Cruze may have an overall great safety rating, I'm thoroughly not impressed. It's got less than 10k miles on it and we have had it just over a year. Even my wife notices a significant power difference between the two cars but she wanted that one and now wants to trade it like I do. and I won't let her drive the Jetta anymore lol


Oh, and when you brake hard in the Cruze, it nose dives just like older Fords did. I hate that.. My Jetta brakes planted.

I have the base model Jetta with the sunroof, alloy wheels (cruze came with Steelies) and the rear air bags, but everything else is the low-line interior and is far better quality than the cruze.

Plus my auto up & down on all windows, pinch protection on all the glass.. The Cruze has none of this except auto down on the drivers side but not back up.. and ZERO pinch protection which I found out the hard way (ouch) lol


Also, my entire interior of the Jetta has all soft-touch materials.. It wasn't until the MK6 that VW cheaped out and put all the good **** into the Bug... :/


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

Tecchie said:


> Not trying to sound like an ass, but I did ask the differences. ...


That's fair. 

I've had both APR and UM - albeit several years apart - and the biggest difference is cost. The UM tune might make a bit more power, but both tunes eliminate rev hang and improve throttle response. Since you already have APR, it wouldn't be worth it spending money twice and flashing to UM. However, if you're going to buy another 2.5, then certainly go with UM.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Tecchie said:


> 2016 Cruze Limited. Crappy interrior, only soft touch materials on the dash where the air bag is, stereo is junk, has a 133HP 1.8L direct injection non-turbo engine.
> 
> My 2007 Jetta with the 2.5L on long road trips gets better fuel economy (when I drive it hard I get like 22, while the Cruze gets 27, but the jetta topped out with almost 200,000 miles on it at 32MPG)
> 
> ...


I personally would trade it in for the 1.4T RS, or put her in the new Hyundai Elantra Sport that has 201hp and is getting surprising reviews. I wouldn't downgrade to a Mkv Jetta but that is just me.


----------



## mk6matt (Jan 26, 2013)

My roommate just bought an elantra sport. It's nice, drives well and sounds decent for a 1.6 or whatever they are. now to see if it will hold together :laugh:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

mk6matt said:


> My roommate just bought an elantra sport. It's nice, drives well and sounds decent for a 1.6 or whatever they are. now to see if it will hold together :laugh:


It should. My brother traded his Evo X for Veloster R-spec that he's put almost 70k miles on in a single year and has had no issues besides the steering rack, but to be fair he damaged it hitting something in the road, so that engine is stout. I went and looked at the Elantra Sport this weekend and it's definitely nicer than the Mkv and Mk6 Jetta. Available with a 6 speed manual and LSD also 

I love my Golf, and love the 2.5l, however I'm not biased enough to realize it is becoming a outdated relic as well as being out punched by far smaller engines in terms of power and fuel economy. I mean the new 1.4T in the Jetta is making 2.5l power while almost doubling the mpg, and it feels alot faster also.


----------



## mk6matt (Jan 26, 2013)

kevin splits said:


> It should. My brother traded his Evo X for Veloster R-spec that he's put almost 70k miles on in a single year and has had no issues besides the steering rack, but to be fair he damaged it hitting something in the road, so that engine is stout. I went and looked at the Elantra Sport this weekend and it's definitely nicer than the Mkv and Mk6 Jetta. Available with a 6 speed manual and LSD also
> 
> I love my Golf, and love the 2.5l, however I'm not biased enough to realize it is becoming a outdated relic as well as being out punched by far smaller engines in terms of power and fuel economy. I mean the new 1.4T in the Jetta is making 2.5l power while almost doubling the mpg, and it feels alot faster also.


Yeah I definitely weighed the idea of swapping platforms before I turbo'd my golf. It wasn't the cheaper decision long run but the car is a blast and still does 32mpg. Your right, the smaller displacement turbo engines are making awesome power and still getting great mileage, especially with a tune. I certainly wouldn't blame anyone for dropping the 2.5 in favour of something smaller and turbo'd.


----------

